# Easyloader current US price list



## maryland honey bees (Nov 22, 2014)

what i would love to know is what they actually cost in Australia and how much additional they have to ask here because of shipping, import taxes, etc. I would love one of these but 30k+ is currently cost prohibitive.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Ya, I hear you. I’m curious as well.


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

I got my Apijuneda for around $20k all in. Moved 100 colonies to almonds, and will take 300 next February. So far so good. Was shipped out within a few weeks of ordering, so that was nice too. Don't know what the lead time is on the EZ.


----------

